# mast and eq



## badleroy (Feb 8, 2016)

Can i run mast and eq together with test?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes, it is possible to do this.

Should you though, is a different question.

What are you looking to accomplish? Whats your prior experience? Stats, diet, etc.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 8, 2016)

I wouldn't run masteron unless I'm at a low BF%. It's great but a waste if you're high on BF%


----------



## badleroy (Feb 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Yes, it is possible to do this.
> 
> Should you though, is a different question.
> 
> What are you looking to accomplish? Whats your prior experience? Stats, diet, etc.



Im 208 5 11 bout 12 to 14 bf i thoght maybe adding this to my sust 350 qould lean me out abit I also have 2 bottles of eq 300 on the way


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2016)

badleroy said:


> Im 208 5 11 bout 12 to 14 bf i thoght maybe adding this to my sust 350 qould lean me out abit I also have 2 bottles of eq 300 on the way



Have you run either compound previously?

Neither will 'lean you out' - thats entirely diet dependent - and they each behave in a different way. 

Talk about your cycle experience a bit and we'll talk about how you might incorporate one of these into your stack.


----------



## mickems (Feb 9, 2016)

Massacre said:


> I wouldn't run masteron unless I'm at a low BF%. It's great but a waste if you're high on BF%



doesn't masteron help increase your free testestosterone, allowing you to get more out of your test?


----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

mickems said:


> doesn't masteron help increase your free testestosterone, allowing you to get more out of your test?



It does.  It binds to your SHBG thus freeing up more Testosterone.  It has so many other good traits as well, its an awesome compound even though on paper its very mild.

OP, you CAN run them together but IMO and from my experiences running EQ period is a waste of time and money.  I don't see any issue with running Masteron if you are a true 12-14%BF, any higher Id say forget it.  You will even get some of its visual effects (dryness, hardness, graininess) at that number, it just wont be to the degree it would be if ran at an even lower BF%.

How many cycles have you ran so far?


----------



## Massacre (Feb 9, 2016)

Schredder said:


> It does.  It binds to your SHBG thus freeing up more Testosterone.  It has so many other good traits as well, its an awesome compound even though on paper its very mild.
> 
> OP, you CAN run them together but IMO and from my experiences running EQ period is a waste of time and money.  I don't see any issue with running Masteron if you are a true 12-14%BF, any higher Id say forget it.  You will even get some of its visual effects (dryness, hardness, graininess) at that number, it just wont be to the degree it would be if ran at an even lower BF%.
> 
> How many cycles have you ran so far?


. Co sign.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2016)

mickems said:


> doesn't masteron help increase your free testestosterone, allowing you to get more out of your test?



Increasing total testosterone also increases free testosterone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

mast is also great for mood, focus and aggression ..Great for the PP and makes tren more tolerable ..great compound imo


----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> mast is also great for mood, focus and aggression ..Great for the PP and makes tren more tolerable ..great compound imo



Yup, aside from Dbol, Masteron is the best compound for enhancing mood and sence of well being without a doubt.


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 13, 2016)

Me too.... Masteron is involved somewhere on pretty much every cycle I run nowadays, purely because of the feel-good factor and the granite-like appearance it gives me.


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 13, 2016)

Schredder said:


> OP, you CAN run them together but IMO and from my experiences running EQ period is a waste of time and money.



I so disagree with this statement. EQ is an amazing compound depending on your goals. I also think masteron is an amazing compound, once again depending on your goals. I have not run them together so I do not have experience there.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 14, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> I so disagree with this statement. EQ is an amazing compound depending on your goals. I also think masteron is an amazing compound, once again depending on your goals. I have not run them together so I do not have experience there.



The only reason why I say this.  And of course this is just my opinion on my experiences, so someone might do very well on EQ and/or like it such as yourself.  But, I find it to be a terrible bang for your buck.  You have to run it at a fairly significant dose to see results as well, you have to run it for a significant amount of time to see results.  It does work, for sure.  I just think there are compounds out there that work better mg/mg and are easier on the wallet if that is an issue.

Just my.02


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooonooo


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 5, 2016)

Prefer mastever, it gives feeling of overall well being.


----------



## Onk (Mar 5, 2016)

was running 1.2g of EQ and 800mg of mast in my last year's bulk. I feel they worked well together, though next time I'll run deca over the EQ. at 1.2g (even at 300mg/ml), it's a bit of pinning when you add the 4mL of mast and 3mL of test a week...!


----------



## Maijah (Mar 5, 2016)

Onk said:


> was running 1.2g of EQ and 800mg of mast in my last year's bulk. I feel they worked well together, though next time I'll run deca over the EQ. at 1.2g (even at 300mg/ml), it's a bit of pinning when you add the 4mL of mast and 3mL of test a week...!



Dude those are hulksmash doses. Smh


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 5, 2016)

mast is really tough on the hair ?


----------



## Schredder (Mar 5, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> mast is really tough on the hair ?



It can be if you have an issue with MPB to begin with.  That goes for any other DHT compound as well, or any compound for that matter.  If one has MPB that runs in the family and also suffers with it himself then the process of you losing hair will be sped up.  If you have no issue whatsoever with MPB then you will most likely be in the clear.  

Compounds don't dictate whether or not you lose hair, your genetics do.  I have ran Mast enough times I forget how many times Ive ran it and haven't lost a strand of hair.


----------

